# 189 class visa: status single to married help please!!!



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

Hello,

I had submitted my EOI months back and yesterday (15th may) I got a visa invite,at the time of EOI submission I was single and now I am getting married on June 4th. If I lodge my visa on 10th of June i should specify married. Will there be any problem since my EOI status and visa lodging relationship status is different? How should I proceed further? Please help at the earliest...


----------



## kyoizanag (Mar 29, 2014)

prashbn said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI months back and yesterday (15th may) I got a visa invite,at the time of EOI submission I was single and now I am getting married on June 4th. If I lodge my visa on 10th of June i should specify married. Will there be any problem since my EOI status and visa lodging relationship status is different? How should I proceed further? Please help at the earliest...


How did you get a 189 invitation yesterday? There wasn't invitation round. Your EOI is suspended now. If you aren't going to bring your wife to Australia now, then don't change anything. If you want to include her to your application now, I don't think it is applicable as I believe you didn't include her in your EOI.


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

kyoizanag said:


> How did you get a 189 invitation yesterday? There wasn't invitation round. Your EOI is suspended now. If you aren't going to bring your wife to Australia now, then don't change anything. If you want to include her to your application now, I don't think it is applicable as I believe you didn't include her in your EOI.


Sorry I received on 12 th of May.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

kyoizanag said:


> How did you get a 189 invitation yesterday? There wasn't invitation round. Your EOI is suspended now. If you aren't going to bring your wife to Australia now, then don't change anything. If you want to include her to your application now, I don't think it is applicable as I believe you didn't include her in your EOI.


Poor advice. 

Other than if one is claiming spouse points the dependents included or not on the EOI have no bearing on if you receive an invite. 

OP just add your wife, its not an issue. People do not freeze their lives because they have decided to migrate. DIBP know that circumstances will change up until the day they are granted a visa.


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

I need to include her in the application and how can I do it? I Sam yet to lodge my visa.


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

_shel said:


> Poor advice.
> 
> Other than if one is claiming spouse points the dependents included or not on the EOI have no bearing on if you receive an invite.
> 
> OP just add your wife, its not an issue. People do not freeze their lives because they have decided to migrate. DIBP know that circumstances will change up until the day they are granted a visa.


Thanks shel, to be clear I can change my status to married while lodging my visa on June 10th as I will be getting married on June 4th. Am not claiming any points by adding her. I was single by then.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You just include her!!!! 

Go online to skillselect, fill in application form, put her name down as wife, pay!!!!


----------



## kyoizanag (Mar 29, 2014)

If the op ticked "no" to "Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?" and "Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?"

but include his wife in the application. Would not it be a contradiction?


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

_shel said:


> You just include her!!!!
> 
> Go online to skillselect, fill in application form, put her name down as wife, pay!!!!


Thanks mate.


----------



## prashbn (May 16, 2014)

kyoizanag said:


> If the op ticked "no" to "Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?" and "Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?"
> 
> but include his wife in the application. Would not it be a contradiction?


Valid question.....


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

It would be a contradiction but its not an issue. He wasnt to know when he ticked that box his life would change. 

Now if he ticked no wife and then tried to sponsor a wife later who he had been with at the time of applying, that would be something to worry about and would be considered fraudulent.


----------



## kyoizanag (Mar 29, 2014)

_shel said:


> It would be a contradiction but its not an issue. He wasnt to know when he ticked that box his life would change.
> 
> Now if he ticked no wife and then tried to sponsor a wife later who he had been with at the time of applying, that would be something to worry about and would be considered fraudulent.


That's true. Anyway, the op wants to include her in now. If he wants to sponsor her later on, then just lodge the application claiming no wife before the wedding day.


----------



## zaingenius (Apr 13, 2015)

At the time of my EOI submission, I was engaged so I mentioned my status as engaged.
Got visa invitation based on the EOI.
But after EOI and before application submission I got married and also included my wife as secondary applicant in application.

This had no issue with my case, though my EOI said engaged while application said married.

I got direct grant within 50 days of application submission, so it means marital status can differ from EOI and Application, no issues.


----------



## sam724 (Jul 8, 2015)

*single married*

My situation is also similar

I got invitation to apply for 189 visa on 6-July 2015.I have mention status never married.
Now my marriage is fixed and will held in September now i want to know that can i add my partner through change to circumstances form after i submit my application.Adding to this what evidence for marriage should i include other than marriage certificate.I am not claiming the claiming the Partners points


----------



## zaingenius (Apr 13, 2015)

sam724 said:


> My situation is also similar
> 
> I got invitation to apply for 189 visa on 6-July 2015.I have mention status never married.
> Now my marriage is fixed and will held in September now i want to know that can i add my partner through change to circumstances form after i submit my application.Adding to this what evidence for marriage should i include other than marriage certificate.I am not claiming the claiming the Partners points


Exactly my situation bro...You have 2 options :

1. If your visa lodging date (which is 2 months from EOI positive result) is after your marriage, then wait for marriage and submit application after marriage in which you will add your wife as secondary applicant.

2. Or, you may lodge your visa now, then add another applicant later, with changes in circumstances form 1022 uploaded.

Proof of marriage which i submitted were :
- Marriage certificate (from Nadra / UC Counsel)
- New NADRA NIC of my wife (Having Husband's name and our home address)
- New Passport (having husband's name)

rest, you have to upload English certificate from her university, plus degree and transcript, as a proof of her english (so that she may not have to score 4.5 in IELTS)


----------



## shahmi (May 16, 2015)

anyone here from India, who lodged 189 VISA with de facto status, been granted visa?


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

*Claim partner points*



zaingenius said:


> At the time of my EOI submission, I was engaged so I mentioned my status as engaged.
> Got visa invitation based on the EOI.
> But after EOI and before application submission I got married and also included my wife as secondary applicant in application.
> 
> ...


Hi Zaingenius,
Pls help me, did you claim 5 partner skill points?
Can I claim partner points with a relationship status engaged in EOI and married in 189 visa application?

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Aman0909991 said:


> Hi Zaingenius,
> Pls help me, did you claim 5 partner skill points?
> Can I claim partner points with a relationship status engaged in EOI and married in 189 visa application?
> 
> Thanks


They would need to meet the definition of partner at the time you receive the invitation. So you'd need to be either married or defacto for at least 12 months, otherwise the points will not be eligible and you risk your application being refused.


----------

